# London - Rock The Park Line-up



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not a bad lineup for this summer festival.

Thu 07/26/07 Deep Purple 
Thu 07/26/07 Honeymoon Suite 
Thu 07/26/07 Nazareth 
Thu 07/26/07 Percy Sledge 
Thu 07/26/07 Ted Nugent 

Fri 07/27/07 Cheap Trick 
Fri 07/27/07 Neil Giraldo 
Fri 07/27/07 Pat Benatar 
Fri 07/27/07 Rik Emmett 
Fri 07/27/07 Trooper 

Sat 07/28/07 Creedence Clearwater Revisited 
Sat 07/28/07 David Wilcox 
Sat 07/28/07 George Thorogood & The Destroyers 
Sat 07/28/07 Rick Derringer


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

If you have not seen Deep Purple. I mean THIS line up of Deep Purple. Go see them. They are KILLER !!!!!! Great guitar player, a really great drummer, great keyboard player and (still) a great singer. 
I have seen them a number of times and they put out. They were the best band at Live 8 in Barrie a couple of summers ago.

cheers
Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

faracaster said:


> If you have not seen Deep Purple. I mean THIS line up of Deep Purple. Go see them. They are KILLER !!!!!! Great guitar player, a really great drummer, great keyboard player and (still) a great singer.
> I have seen them a number of times and they put out. They were the best band at Live 8 in Barrie a couple of summers ago.
> 
> cheers
> Pete


 
Steve Morse rules!!!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

faracaster said:


> If you have not seen Deep Purple. I mean THIS line up of Deep Purple. Go see them. They are KILLER !!!!!! Great guitar player, a really great drummer, great keyboard player and (still) a great singer.
> I have seen them a number of times and they put out. They were the best band at Live 8 in Barrie a couple of summers ago.
> 
> cheers
> Pete


I may drop in for that day. Never seen Deep Purple in any variation. Might be worth the 2 hour drive on a nice summer day.


----------

